# Pinwheel archery program!!



## mr miss (Nov 17, 2005)

Do not buy pinwheel archery program!! I have purchased it twice and and both times it had problems with the program. I did manage to get two sight charts out of it before it stopped printing for no reason. So stupid me deleted the program and purchased the new 2011 version. Well, it was working fine until i got to the sight charts and it would only load to 29 yards! well i exited out of the program then restarted it thinking it would help. Well now it wont let me load the year and type of bow i have. this program is terrible and should not even be a sponsor!!!!!

I will say that last year it worked for two charts and they were great, but it has way two many problems if you down load it from the internet. maybe if they send you a CD version its better.

Do not buy!!!!! they have $50.00 of mine and i have no charts!!!


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

mr miss said:


> Do not buy pinwheel archery program!! I have purchased it twice and and both times it had problems with the program. I did manage to get two sight charts out of it before it stopped printing for no reason. So stupid me deleted the program and purchased the new 2011 version. Well, it was working fine until i got to the sight charts and it would only load to 29 yards! well i exited out of the program then restarted it thinking it would help. Well now it wont let me load the year and type of bow i have. this program is terrible and should not even be a sponsor!!!!!
> 
> I will say that last year it worked for two charts and they were great, but it has way two many problems if you down load it from the internet. maybe if they send you a CD version its better.
> 
> Do not buy!!!!! they have $50.00 of mine and i have no charts!!!


Have you bothered to contact Larry at pinwheel before making your post? 

Larry will be glad to help you fix the problem, but you have to contact him first!

His email is [email protected] or PM him here on AT at [email protected]

Have your software id available as this will help Larry to understand the problem with your version of the program. Though not necessary, as Larry is very good at finding the cause of most problems, it does help him in getting to the bottom of your problem.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I have had it for probably 5 years with just one problem that was caused by a virus in my computer. I called Larry and he walked me through the steps to fix it. Besides, if you had it on your computer once you wouldn't have to rebuy it , just redownload it as it will know that you already had it on your computer.


----------



## mr miss (Nov 17, 2005)

should not have to contact the owner when you pay good money for something it should work period! i purchased another program and it works great no problems at all and its just as accurate and easier to use! dont want to start a war over this just telling everyone my experience. i really dont have time to be playing with software and calling people i buy something cause i want it to work !


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

mr miss said:


> should not have to contact the owner when you pay good money for something it should work period! i purchased another program and it works great no problems at all and its just as accurate and easier to use! dont want to start a war over this just telling everyone my experience. i really dont have time to be playing with software and calling people i buy something cause i want it to work !


Well I guess then you live in a perfect world then. Everything in this world will at one time or another and that is why companies have customer service departments.

IMO, if you are going to have an attitude like that then don't be making a thread like this if you are going to be stuborn and bullheaded to think you are too good to ask for help when something goes wrong. This is the real world, there are always glitches and those with the brains enough to ask the appropriate help get it fixed and are happy.

Do you carry this same bullheadness when buying a car? I would say not unless you drive a horse and buggy.


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 15, 2005)

mr miss said:


> should not have to contact the owner when you pay good money for something it should work period! i purchased another program and it works great no problems at all and its just as accurate and easier to use! dont want to start a war over this just telling everyone my experience. i really dont have time to be playing with software and calling people i buy something cause i want it to work !


Expecting software to "just work" every time on any and every computer is not realistic. If you search here on AT or the web as a whole, you find very very few complaints about problems with this software. So your problem seems to be an isolated one. The problem likely lies in a compatibility issue between something on your computer and the software, not in the software itself. Might have just needed to update your printer driver software. I encounter that all the time because we do not buy new printers for home very often, but software continues to upgrade all the time. There is no way any software supplier can foresee every possible compatibility issue, especially a small specialty software supplier like any of the archery software suppliers. They ain't MicroSoft, Apple or Adobe with millions of dollars and huge staffs to run compatibility tests with all the other software out there. If the other program worked for you with no problems, you are just lucky that it did not have the same compatibility issues. The next guy may have problems with the software that works for you, and find that SFA works great on his system.

One positive thing about Pinwheel - when you call for customer service, you won't get somebody in India reading from a card and going through a bunch of non-sense, you will get the owner and designer of the software, who happens to know a bit about archery, too. Don't know them personally, but have been using the software for about 3 years, and had some minor glitches when I first downloaded. One call and my issues were worked out.


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

think im gonna buy it and use it just to piss the op off.lol:wink:


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

mr miss said:


> should not have to contact the owner when you pay good money for something it should work period! i purchased another program and it works great no problems at all and its just as accurate and easier to use! dont want to start a war over this just telling everyone my experience. i really dont have time to be playing with software and calling people i buy something cause i want it to work !


I agree! Why would you want to do something so foolish and idiotic as contact the designer of a program when you have problems! Makes much more sense to come on a public forum and trash his product for what I see as no reason!

I hope you contact Larry and he tells you to pee up a rope! "Course he won't because he's better then that.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Works fine for me.. Oh wait a minute I got a brain....


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

With a little common sense, some patience, the use of a brain, and a phone call it would be running correctly. I have had it for 3 years and the only glitch I had was worked out in less time than it took you to re download it, or type this post. But since you are so pressed for time and everything should "just work" magically, can i borrow some of what yer smokin?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

mr miss 

>>I have purchased it twice and and both times it had problems with the program. 

If the contact info you posted on another AT thread is correct, you purchased SoftwareForArchers(SFA) 19JAN2010, then TapesAndCharts(TAC) just last week 21APR2011. It seems odd that you would buy something, use it for over a year with it not working as well as you'd expect, never contact the company to address the issue, and then purchase a similar product from the same company. I don't mind you purchasing TAC as well as SFA, but if you'd just made a simple phone call or e-mailed any issue you had could have been resolved.


>>So stupid me deleted the program and purchased the new 2011 version. 

Even if you "deleted" OT2 programs, their registered status is not deleted. You'd need to format your hard drive to delete your registration. You could test this by re-installing a full version of the SFA program you deleted. If the program runs and does not enter "trial mode" it was/is registered. If it runs in "trial mode", it was never registered, the hard-drive was formatted, or a system restore was done.


>>should not have to contact the owner when you pay good money for something it should work period!

If the OT2 software products were an item like say a hammer, this would be a reasonable statement. You pick up a hammer and use it pound a nail. A hammer has no moving parts. Moving parts increase an item's complexity and increase it's possible failure rate. A hammer doesn't interact with your Black & Decker circular saw or your Makita drill. You could miss-hit a nail or miss the nail and hit your thumb, but that's operator error. Generally speaking. a hammer works each time you pick it up. 

Except for the possibility of operator error, computers and software don't have much in common with hammers...they are much more complex.

OT2 software runs on the Microsoft Operating System (OS)...as do thousands of other programs. Each program interacts with the OS and occasionally with the other programs installed on your computer. Some programs have 30 to 40 thousand lines of code...each of which could be considered a "moving part". Virtually every time you turn off your computer, you'll get "updates" from Microsoft. Each Microsoft "update" contains "patches" for "bug fixes" or security purposes. Each patch has the potential to break or disable something in programs on your computer. When you receive an "update" from Microsoft, you should be reminded just how imperfect software is. Each time you add a new program to your computer, it has the potential to break other programs that are already installed and working. Each time your AntiVirus or AntiSpyWare software runs, it has the potential to break other programs you use. 


>>I did manage to get two sight charts out of it before it stopped printing for no reason. 

Normally, programs don't just stop working. OT2 is a mature code base with very few bugs. If it printed at one time and then stopped printing, the reason is external to the program. Possible causes for the printing to be "disabled" after you successfully purchase and register could be: you install new or outdated printer drivers (mentiond above), you format your hard-drive, you run a program that "cleans" (IE damages) your system registry, you do a system restore or rollback...the list is virtually endless. Every example you can imagine or give depends on something happening to your computer because you or another program initiated the action. 

If the software was purchased on one computer then moved to an unregistered computer, that would cause the program to run in "trial mode" on the second computer. Downloads are single system/single user licenses...so I'm just pointing this out as an FYI, not accusing you of anything.


>>Well, it was working fine until i got to the sight charts and it would only load to 29 yards! 

Displaying to 29 yards only happens when SFA and TAC programs are operating in "trial mode". Registered versions are capable of displaying out to 120...unless you set the tape size too small or set the max mark distance to 29. If either the SFA or the TAC version that you purchased was not "registered", then your AntiVirus or firewall software may have gotten in the way of the purchase and registration process. Not all AV or firewall software block registration, but if yours did, it's an easy fix.


>>Well now it wont let me load the year and type of bow i have. 

Again, this sounds like your AV or firewall software may have blocked registration, and again, it's an easy fix. I'll be more than happy to work with you, but you'll need to contact me to resolve the issue. 

There's contact info on the website..e-mail addresses and phone number..so problem resolution is up to you. Contact me and I'll help you get the software working.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah, what he said! :set1_punch:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Can I have one of the two copies he bought? lain:

Just saying ....

:wink:


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice and complete answer to the OP's remarks.
If the OP was just as polite and made a call I am sure he would have been very satisied with Pinwheel's OT2.
I know I am, and Larry helped me with a problem, but then again.......I called him first!


----------

